# Behind the scenes at GBAtemp.net?



## nintendofreak (Dec 27, 2006)

Well, even though ive been here for a while, I still wonder how gbatemp works. When a new rom is dumped, does a gbatemp.net admin get a email from the release team saying "weve dumped xxxx rom. Heres the info file: "? Ive just learned to rely on this site so much for the latest rom dump info, that i belived that they just appeared automatically (well not really but you know what i mean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## -EX- (Dec 27, 2006)

Three letters for you - IRC.


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 27, 2006)

Three letters for you - TMI.


----------



## lookout (Dec 27, 2006)

Three letters for you - OMG


----------



## Opium (Dec 27, 2006)

@nintendofreak, if we told you how it worked it wouldn't be so magical now would it?


----------



## grubbymitts (Dec 27, 2006)

QUOTE(nintendofreak @ Dec 27 2006 said:


> Well, even though ive been here for a while, I still wonder how gbatemp works. When a new rom is dumped, does a gbatemp.net admin get a email from the release team saying "weve dumped xxxx rom. Heres the info file: "? Ive just learned to rely on this site so much for the latest rom dump info, that i belived that they just appeared automatically (well not really but you know what i mean
> 
> 
> 
> ...



awww.  Bless.  The world needs a little naivety in it to combat all this cynicism.


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Dec 27, 2006)

QUOTE(Opium @ Dec 27 2006 said:


> @nintendofreak, if we told you how it worked it wouldn't be so magical now would it?



Didn't stallone explained how those worked in his latest interview?


----------



## Harsky (Dec 27, 2006)

QUOTE(Sc4rFac3d @ Dec 27 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Opium @ Dec 27 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > @nintendofreak, if we told you how it worked it wouldn't be so magical now would it?
> ...


"Hehehe, he can't work out the shells....."


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 27, 2006)

QUOTE(Harsky @ Dec 27 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Sc4rFac3d @ Dec 27 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Opium @ Dec 27 2006 said:
> ...


The pea is under the middle shell...
.. the pee however...

..far left.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Dec 28, 2006)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Dec 27 2006 said:


> Three letters for you - TMI.




TMI??


----------



## T-hug (Dec 28, 2006)

4 Letters.. PWNT!


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 28, 2006)

QUOTE(juggernaut911 @ Dec 28 2006 said:


> QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Dec 27 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Three letters for you - TMI.
> ...


*T*umultuous *M*eritocracy *I*nitiative
Please refrain from discussing it further.
[code:314]


----------



## Xcursion (Dec 28, 2006)

QUOTE(Sc4rFac3d @ Dec 27 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Opium @ Dec 27 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > @nintendofreak, if we told you how it worked it wouldn't be so magical now would it?
> ...



Yes. Two are for pinching, the last is for scraping.


----------



## Tanas (Dec 28, 2006)

T I N S T G O B T S, I W T L A I U T S S R T G.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So there's your answer...


----------



## juggernaut911 (Dec 28, 2006)

wut???


----------



## Dirtie (Dec 29, 2006)

Read wikipedia or something, that can explain it


----------



## imgod22222 (Mar 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ Dec 27 2006 said:


> @nintendofreak, if we told you how it worked it wouldn't be so magical now would it?


WHAT THE CRAP IS THAT??? looks too shiny to be a toliet. Plus theres no flusher or toilet paper. Unless its a vaccuum that you sit on that sucks the waste from your intestines, the urine from your bladder, your soul from.... you.


----------



## Arkansaw (Mar 4, 2007)

usually ftp or usenet?! 
by the time it hits the irc it isn't that 0day anymore


----------



## nintendofreak (Mar 4, 2007)

forgot about this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TGF Wiki

And of course GBAtemp


----------



## Mortenga (Mar 4, 2007)

QUOTE(imgod22222 @ Mar 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Opium @ Dec 27 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > @nintendofreak, if we told you how it worked it wouldn't be so magical now would it?
> ...



It's a Biday. Or however you spell it.

You wash your ass with it.


----------



## nintendofreak (Dec 27, 2006)

Well, even though ive been here for a while, I still wonder how gbatemp works. When a new rom is dumped, does a gbatemp.net admin get a email from the release team saying "weve dumped xxxx rom. Heres the info file: "? Ive just learned to rely on this site so much for the latest rom dump info, that i belived that they just appeared automatically (well not really but you know what i mean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## shaunj66 (Mar 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Mortenga @ Mar 4 2007 said:


> It's a Biday. Or however you spell it.
> 
> You wash your ass with it.


Bidet.


----------



## [M]artin (Mar 4, 2007)

OMG! You guys have public ass washers?! I'm moving to the UK now.


----------



## Mortenga (Mar 4, 2007)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Mar 4 2007, 04:06 PM)]OMG! You guys have public ass washers?! I'm moving to the UK now.Â



I don't think we have them in public..

If we do, who's gonna wash their arse in a public toilet?


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh man, I remember when I went on vacation they had those ass washers, looks just like a showerhead. It was way too awesome! And get this: the water was warm.


----------



## [M]artin (Mar 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Mortenga @ Mar 4 2007 said:


> I don't think we have them in public..
> 
> If we do, who's gonna wash their arse in a public toilet?


As long as there's ass towels, I think the public's good.


----------



## shaunj66 (Mar 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Sc4rFac3d @ Mar 4 2007 said:


> Oh man, I remember when I went on vacation they had those ass washers, looks just like a showerhead. It was way too awesome! And get this: the water was warm.Â


I don't know about you, but I don't like the idea of warm liquid being shot up my ass.


----------



## Mortenga (Mar 4, 2007)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Mar 4 2007, 04:10 PM)]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Public arse towels?

If I went in a public toilet and found public ass towels, I wouldn't touch them with a 10 ft barge pole.

I don't think you understand how dirty England is..


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Mar 4, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Mar 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Sc4rFac3d @ Mar 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh man, I remember when I went on vacation they had those ass washers, looks just like a showerhead. It was way too awesome! And get this: the water was warm.
> ...



I was sceptical at first, but believe me, you'll like it in a non-happy way.


----------



## Mortenga (Mar 4, 2007)

This has gone from a discussion about what happens "Behind the scenes" to a discussion about cleaning your arse in public.


----------



## [M]artin (Mar 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Mortenga @ Mar 4 2007 said:


> Public arse towels?
> 
> If I went in a public toilet and found public ass towels, I wouldn't touch them with a 10 ft barge pole.
> 
> I don't think you understand how dirty England is..


I've lived in America all my life... When it comes to our public restrooms, dirty is an understatement.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What other cool bathroom stuff do you guys have? All we get are crappy breathmint dispensers... (That you have to pay for, btw)


----------



## Mortenga (Mar 4, 2007)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Mar 4 2007, 04:20 PM)]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Automatic hand driers?
Erm, mirrors?

Ah! I Know!

We have condom machines.

No... ?


----------



## nintendofreak (Mar 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Mortenga @ Mar 4 2007 said:


> This has gone from a discussion about what happens "Behind the scenes" to a discussion about cleaning your arse in public.



Hah!


Mmm.... warm liquid...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Los Angeles is pretty dirty here too... I wouldn't sit on a public toilet if you paid me to... All brown and messy and eugh..


----------



## Mortenga (Mar 4, 2007)

You should see the toilets at my school.

*Pukes*


----------



## [M]artin (Mar 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Mortenga @ Mar 4 2007 said:


> Automatic hand driers?
> Erm, mirrors?
> 
> Ah! I Know!
> ...


Oh yeah, we have automated driers, toliet flushers, _and_ sinks.

I think I saw a condom machine in a bathroom once. I wouldn't trust those things in bed if my life depended on it.


----------



## Mortenga (Mar 4, 2007)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Mar 4 2007, 04:25 PM)]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They're expensive too!

£2, two condoms.


----------



## nintendofreak (Mar 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Mortenga @ Mar 4 2007 said:


> You should see the toilets at my school.
> 
> *Pukes*



ahhh!!!   To the schools ive been to, i guess people miss the toilet bowl or something... 

Oops... almost sliped there... Watch your step!


----------



## Mortenga (Mar 4, 2007)

I saw someone slip up on it once.


----------



## [M]artin (Mar 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Mortenga @ Mar 4 2007 said:


> They're expensive too!
> 
> £2, two condoms.


Lawl, just in case the phirst one phails! 

Bathroom Condom Phailure = New Daddy You!


----------



## Mortenga (Mar 4, 2007)

If you want condoms over here, you can go to the doctor's and take as many as you want.


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Mortenga @ Mar 4 2007 said:


> If you want condoms over here, you can go to the doctor's and take as many as you want.



Do they have that kind of thing in America, or would either the republicans crush it for being socialist or the christians bomb it for being immoral?


----------



## nintendofreak (Dec 27, 2006)

Well, even though ive been here for a while, I still wonder how gbatemp works. When a new rom is dumped, does a gbatemp.net admin get a email from the release team saying "weve dumped xxxx rom. Heres the info file: "? Ive just learned to rely on this site so much for the latest rom dump info, that i belived that they just appeared automatically (well not really but you know what i mean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## nintendofreak (Mar 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Mortenga @ Mar 4 2007 said:


> If you want condoms over here, you can go to the doctor's and take as many as you want.


Seinfeld TV show:

Elaine: "uh yes.. do you have the today sponge?"
Pharmacist: "yes we do.. 1 case left" (They were discontinued..)
Elaine: " a case?!?.. o wow... let me have.... 2 please"
Pharmacist: "2 sponges..."
Elaine: "make that 5 sponges.."
Pharmacist: " 5 sponges???"
Elaine: "15 sponges!!"
Pharmacist: "15 sponges??!"
Elaine: "just give me the case!!!"


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm noticing a lack of cat pictures in this thread.






Ahhh, that's better!

Oh, and if you're looking for condom machines over here...
.. find a gas station that has more than one diesel pump, and you're golden.


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Mar 4, 2007)

lol, I still have a drawer full of condoms I got from school for free. So far I used 1... for testing purposes. 

But it's still nice they give em for free though. Those things are damn expensive. :/


----------



## Arm73 (Mar 4, 2007)

I grew up in Europe (Italy) and I've been taught(or, more precisely, forced) to use the Bidet every time I went to the bathroom.
When I moved to the States of course I had to give up the Bidet, but it wasn't hard to do, I never really liked that thing.
Instead, I use the more practicals Wet Ones, in fact they are fast, reliable and easy to use, and they make me feel fresh.......
Honestly I couldn't give them up by now, not in the whole world...!
If I ever go back to Europe I will have to import them, or find something very similar, maybe in the baby care department....I remember there was something called Fresh&Clean  back then, but I am not too sure it's the same....


----------



## Arkansaw (Mar 4, 2007)

and....how ot can this get? O.o


----------



## Psyfira (Mar 4, 2007)

It's not a UK thing. I remember it coming up in French lessons at school though (the obligatory "go around the house and name all the furniture" lesson), so maybe it's more of a mainland Europe thing. That being said my university house had one last year but noone ever used it (it literally gathered dust), that thing just looked nasty.


----------



## shaunj66 (Mar 4, 2007)

How did a topic titled "Behind the scenes at GBAtemp.net?" turn into a topic about bidets and the cleaning of asses?

What are you lot insinuating?


----------



## Arkansaw (Mar 4, 2007)

...that a lot of ass-licking is done behind the scenes in order to move 'things' around


----------



## dice (Mar 4, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Mar 4 2007 said:


> How did a topic titled "Behind the scenes at GBAtemp.net?" turn into a topic about bidets and the cleaning of asses?
> 
> What are you lot *insinuating*?


I bet you looked that word up shaun


----------



## Harsky (Mar 4, 2007)

Are we still on about public toilets? I remember one day sitting in the cubicle and I could obviously hear a kid and a grown up walk in and the kid says, "daddy... what's a pervert?" I cannot remember the answer but I was holding back the laughter. I mean, how the hell do you explain to a kid what a pervert is?


----------



## DEF- (Mar 5, 2007)

Hahahaha hillarious thread, wasnt really what I was expecting when I read the title LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In Sweden we use paper to wipe our asses, works well, why make it hard?


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 5, 2007)

already been answered opps.


----------



## [M]artin (Mar 5, 2007)

Bidets are so awesome.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish they had Bidet Classes @ school. I would take them and major in them.


----------



## nintendofreak (Mar 5, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bidet


HAH. I remember seeing these.. i used to think they were miniature sinks, Something Fancy people use cause theyre too good and snooty to use a sink thats waist level


----------



## Opium (Mar 5, 2007)

"It's like wiping your arse with silk, I love it!"

Who needs a fancy arse fountain when you have silk?


----------

